# Crazy Consumer Website



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

pcplumber said:


> I have about 40 reviews similar to that one and that one is 100% true. While people can stand on their pedestals and tell me what I should or should not do I will allow a customer to disrespect me up to 5 times before I tell them exactly what I said in that review. What the customer didn't say in the review was I quoted him a price on the phone for a repair. When I went to the customer's home the problem was not what the customer described and when I quoted the customer a price he told me to get out of his house. I don't take that kind of respect from anyone.
> 
> What no customer ever writes in a review is what provoked wanting to beat them to death in their own home.


You should never, ever tell someone to fck off in their own home, ever. If it was one or two I'd say perhaps, but 20+ and you might want to grow the ability to become introspective. You are old so maybe there is no hope, but no sense in all of the anger..

Ain't nobody got time fo dat..


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

pcplumber said:


> I have about 40 reviews similar to that one and that one is 100% true. While people can stand on their pedestals and tell me what I should or should not do I will allow a customer to disrespect me up to 5 times before I tell them exactly what I said in that review. What the customer didn't say in the review was I quoted him a price on the phone for a repair. When I went to the customer's home the problem was not what the customer described and when I quoted the customer a price he told me to get out of his house. I don't take that kind of respect from anyone.
> 
> What no customer ever writes in a review is what provoked wanting to beat them to death in their own home.


I have a temper :whistling

But I have not in 13 years in the trades, not counting high school summer jobs, ever told a client to GFY. I've rolled my crew up and walked off a job, but ive kept an even tone the entire time. Same for subs and my own hands, I may beat my steering wheel within an inch of its life when I leave, but being a professional is not a token term, its earned. 

The heavy bag is for taking frustration out on..... :thumbsup:


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

If I were walking down the street and a stranger said "hey Mr. you are growing a tail" I'd ignore it.

But if everyone I knew and met told me I was growing a tail, I'd turn around and look.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

pcplumber said:


> Every time I tell a customer off


I've never actually done this. I've wanted too, but never have. There's no value in it.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

pcplumber said:


> I have about 40 reviews similar to that one and that one is 100% true.
> 
> Every time I tell a customer off I am doing the world a favor.
> 
> wanting to beat them to death in their own home.


You need a long vacation on a beach with a sump pump hooked to a Margarita machine giving you IV.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Tell us couple story's about your bad customers . May give us a better understanding of you and public view . Could be a reason with in oneself that just needs a fix .


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

rselectric1 said:


> If I were walking down the street and a stranger said "hey Mr. you are growing a tail" I'd ignore it.
> 
> But if everyone I knew and met told me I was growing a tail, I'd turn around and look.
> 
> Just sayin'.


I always heard it as "If you meet an a--hole in the morning, you met an a--hole. If you meet a--holes all day, maybe you're the a--hole." I find this applies to me when I'm driving. Sometimes, I feel like everyone else on the road is driving badly...then I slow down.:blink:


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Ain't nobody got time fo dat..


Get a COLD POP! :thumbup:


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

*I probably can't be fixed.*



skillman said:


> Tell us couple story's about your bad customers . May give us a better understanding of you and public view . Could be a reason with in oneself that just needs a fix .


I probably can't be fixed. Many on CT say they would never swear at a customer and walk away. I try but I can't do that.

Here is a short story.

When the 1991 California earthquake hit I was working for free for customers for two weeks because people were crying and nobody knew whether the insurance companies or FEMA was going to pay for the damage. I felt bad for most customers, made repairs, and never had the heart to charge most people. So, I think I am a pretty nice guy with a big heart.

This customer calls me for an estimate to install new pipes in his house. I drive 75 miles and the customer is sitting next to me as I'm writing the estimate and he asks, what is the $180 for." I tell him the $180 is for a new tub and shower faucet and his exact words he answers with are, "get the f... out of my house. I answer with, "f...you. I came to your house with respect and I expect the same from you." He grabs my right arm. I spun around 360 degrees to get my arm free and I push him backwards. He trips and smashes all four legs off his coffee table. The wife is screaming and I tell her to call the police because her husband assaulted me, but she knows better. I never park my truck in a customer's driveway, but for some reason that day I backed my truck in. When I left I backed up my truck and smashed his garage door. I never heard from the police nor this customer.

Do you think I have an anger problem?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

pcplumber said:


> I probably can't be fixed. Many on CT say they would never swear at a customer and walk away. I try but I can't do that.
> 
> Here is a short story.
> 
> ...


Ill admit im young, but never had a client tell me to get the **** out of their house.... certainly never had one touch me, much less grab my arm. Granted, Im a big lad...

You messing up someones garage door says enough for me...... id beat someone within an inch of their life before I'd lower myself to mess up their property. I cant imagine being in a position that required me to beat someone at this point in my life.....:no:


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

pcplumber said:


> I probably can't be fixed. Many on CT say they would never swear at a customer and walk away. I try but I can't do that.
> 
> Here is a short story.
> 
> ...


Did you pre-screen this guy over phone before you made appointment . They field where in is so much customer based that friendliness a must . And sure there a customers that you will never please . It's how you treat those people .


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Jaws said:


> Ill admit im young, but never had a client tell me to get the **** out of their house.... certainly never had one touch me, much less grab my arm. Granted, Im a big lad...
> 
> You messing up someones garage door says enough for me...... id beat someone within an inch of their life before I'd lower myself to mess up their property. I cant imagine being in a position that required me to beat someone at this point in my life.....:no:


Many, many moons ago, younger than Jaws, a guy was jerking me around & pissed me off.

I picked him up and threw him into his pool.

Got a check the following week & never heard from him again.:laughing:


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

*I will argue that point*



Jaws said:


> Ill admit im young, but never had a client tell me to get the **** out of their house.... certainly never had one touch me, much less grab my arm. Granted, Im a big lad...
> 
> You messing up someones garage door says enough for me...... id beat someone within an inch of their life before I'd lower myself to mess up their property. I cant imagine being in a position that required me to beat someone at this point in my life.....:no:


I will argue that point and say that I could never be like you and hit a person to physically to harm them even when they hit me first. If a person attacked me I would feel sorry for them if I hurt them. 

I would rather take my aggression out on the customer's personal property. It is far less personal and less costly should we end up in court. A $1000 garage door vs. a $1 million lawsuit for bodily harm. 

I'm angry, but not stupid!

I will not respond to this thread any more and will end by saying that I have a database that contains 100,000 active customers, 60 employees, and 40 bad reviews is a grain of salt in the ocean. We also have many good reviews on many review websites. We have many 5-Star reviews on Yelp, but you have to go to the filtered reviews to see them. We have several reviews on several websites that tell about the $5000 in free services I give away every month for people with financial difficulties and some tell about free jobs I've done that are more than $10,000. My company has been featured in two magazines and I had two television stations do stories about my company because we have advertising campaigns that are very creative and because my company gives away more money every year that most contractors gross.

I will not respond to this thread any more because I think the personal attacks will get out of control and I'm not going to continue to subject myself to being judged based on the subjects in this thread.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

pcplumber said:


> I will argue that point and say that I could never be like you and hit a person to physically to harm them even when they hit me first. If a person attacked me I would feel sorry for them if I hurt them.
> 
> I would rather take my aggression out on the customer's personal property. It is far less personal and less costly should we end up in court. A $1000 garage door vs. a $1 million lawsuit for bodily harm.
> 
> I'm angry, but not stupid!


Whatever. 

I "proved" my manliness when I was much younger. Now is the time for being a professional :thumbsup:

Grow up


----------



## kellanv (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm young and could still never imagine vandalizing property or cussing at a client because I felt disrespected (which happens more often than I would like). To me nothing good can come of it so if I'm in the middle of a project I put my head down and get to the next draw/completion and get out with my integrity and hopefully my money.

That being said we generally screen clients to see if they are serious. Often this involves telling them that we charge for design time and won't give them a ton of ideas at our first meeting that they can use with someone else. These things usually weed out the people fishing for free ideas.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

This is one hell of a strange thread. Lol. Just imagine the reality TV show this would make.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Oconomowoc said:


> This is one hell of a strange thread. Lol. Just imagine the reality TV show this would make.


You would never get me on film like that....:whistling:laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I had a customer tell me he checked to see if I have ever been through litigation. Although I never have, I wonder where you would find that info. Apparently it's public information.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

Yep... Right up in the courthouse in San Rafael...EDIt or at sarelite office in Laguna Niguel (forgot you were Socal) and you can subscribe to a computer service


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

if I made a million a year, for a few years in a row, you would never see my fat ass again. Lol


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

I guess we all have had wacko customers, but I try to remember that we are guests in their house. There's no upside (not even feeling better) to cursing a customer out or damaging their property in retaliation.

Something that peeked my curiosity is if you have a 100,000 active customers why would 40 bad reviews prompt you to start a consumer review website if they are only a grain of salt in an ocean?


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Maybe it's time for some self-reflection. How do the reviews compare to the competitors, etc? What account for that? Since everybody encounters difficult customers from time to time, what's the difference? 

Nobody's perfect. But hopefully we never develop that big "blind spot" we see in others that prevents us from seeing our own flaws, then having the fortitude to work on them.

----
Good thing for me is that I never make mistakes. I once thought I had made one...but I was mistaken.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Disregarding the whether or not the website is a good idea for business, that site is a mess. Way too many words, and not setup in an interesting style. 

Thinking outside of the box, a site such as that could be a money maker, as humans in general are quite nosy (The Peoples Court, Judge Judy...etc). Not trying to be cute, but, if you are serious about such a site, it could work, just gotta step your game up.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

All that money and you are still unclogging crappers and installing faucets yourself ?


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Been following this thread since it began. There are no words to describe the thoughts going through my brain right now.

My question is what kind of upbringing and experiences does one have to go through to get this messed up?! 

I truly pity the guy. It must be awful to live one's life so angry all the time....


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

rselectric1 said:


> Get a COLD POP! :thumbup:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cT_Ulmcrys&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Seriously? There is a reviewer that said you threatened to fight her or something? and you even showed up? Her boyfriend tried to mediate? WTF wake up, I would literally rips your arms out of their sockets for this crap.

Ban him, moron.


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

I've learned a lot in this thread...guess I've lived a sheltered life, can't imagine a professional acting this way...( and maybe even bragging about it )..if I have one customer who I know isn't happy with me or my work.. I can't sleep well. 
I know there are bad customers out there, people who apparently can't be pleased but matter what, but to smash a garage door?


----------



## Bearded Wonder (Jan 21, 2011)

pcplumber said:


> I probably can't be fixed. Many on CT say they would never swear at a customer and walk away. I try but I can't do that.
> 
> Here is a short story.
> 
> ...


I'm no Dr Phil, but I say absolutely you do...


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

I doubt pcp would want to move to Texas with that attitude. We have the castle law.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

I like to show up and smack the lady of the house on the rear, kick the dog a few times, yell at their kids to get outside while grown folks is talking. 
Then I kick my feet up on the coffee table and tell woman to hurry up with some sandwiches while I tell the man he better not disrespect me by hiring someone else if he knows what's good for him. 
People respect someone who takes charge.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

ModernStyle said:


> I like to show up and smack the lady of the house on the rear, kick the dog a few times, yell at their kids to get outside while grown folks is talking.
> Then I kick my feet up on the coffee table and tell woman to hurry up with some sandwiches while I tell the man he better not disrespect me by hiring someone else if he knows what's good for him.
> People respect someone who takes charge.


What did the ship captain say while sinking? Women and children follow me. Now that's a leader.


----------

